
Tell HN: Hug a Startup - Morpheus Startups hiring event in Bangalore on Jun 9th - devilankur18
http://has.themorpheus.com/
======
toraric
One piece of advise from someone who was at Delhi event, stay away from words
like 'hacker', 'ninja', 'rockstar' and so on.

~~~
Achshar
Isn't that the usually advice from everyone on HN or in YC? I thought we were
pretty well decided on the hipster terms like rockstar, ninja or brogramming.

------
Achshar
I am actually looking for a job, But I am in chandigarh and still in college.
Location makes all the difference I guess.

------
pansareprashant
If you are looking to join startup , this is perfect opportunity to meet the
founders face to face , discuss!

------
chetansuttraway
Guys, this is very good opportunity to meet startups and the people behind the
scenes.

------
ad93611
We are hiring at this event too. Here are more details:

We are looking for a core team member based in Bangalore.

Background:

Gaglers is a scalable real-time chat platform. Currently, we offer live chat
with unlimited operators and community chat for support. More at
<http://gaglers.com/>

Our high-level technical challenges are,

    
    
         scaling a real-time platform to millions of concurrent users.
         measure all interactions to make data driven decisions
    

Typical Day at the Job

Here is how a typical day will look like. You start by looking the status of
the production dashboard and bugs. With a quick scan you find that that the
message counts are not getting updated in the dashboard after the code push
last night. You jump on it right way and send a short code-review out, after
testing it on your staging setup.

With that out of the way, you get back to the feature that you have been
working on. You know exactly why you are building this feature and what impact
it will have on the customers. The feature was specced out last week in some
intense design discussions. You finished a quick prototype yesterday. You
throw it out today and start the code and unit testing for the initial
release. The plan is to deploy a basic version this week sometime, gather
feedback over a few days and then fine-tune it based on what the customers
say.

Just after lunch, while you code, you come across a bug in the queuing sub-
system. You decide that it would be simple for you to fix it as well and so
you do. While you fixed the bug, you thought about how you can make the
queuing system much more scalable. You write a quick note to yourself to talk
about it later.

By the end of the day you'll have a good chunk of the new feature implemented.
You'll send that queuing system bug fix for code-review tomorrow morning and
continue your work of the new feature.

How the role will develop

Initially, the tasks you take on will be smaller and fairly well defined.
Longer term, the requirements you get will be more general, and you’ll
interpret them to produce great solutions. You’ll also generate tasks on your
own initiative as you identify opportunities.

As we grow, we may need to take on more developers. You’ll have the
opportunity to be responsible for these folks if you want.

Technical Qualifications

You will be,

    
    
         fluent in Django and Python and comfortable using Git
         be happy with HTML and Javascript
         have designed and written applications using Django
         comfortable managing a group of remote linux servers.
    

You'll have the opportunity to work on all areas of our stack. Our technology
stack includes,

    
    
         Django, Python, Erlang
         Redis, MySQL
         RabbitMQ, Celery
         MemCache
         Bootstrap, JQuery, Javascript
    

We are looking for someone who sees their role as bigger than just
programming. You'll also get to know our business. You'll also look for
opportunities to make things cooler for our customers.

~~~
bjoe_lewis
Freshly passed out hacker, pythonista, and Django-ist. Everything fits except,
that I'm based out of Chennai. Sorry.

------
fakeer
Glad to see this posting didn't advertise _"ready to invest long hours",
"those for whom work is the only life", "Family.. what's that?", "weekends at
home or out of office are a waste of time"_

>>Not _For those who are happy in their cushy jobs_

This can be alarming though!

Why say so? People are always looking for sth better, "cushier". Or are you
planning to pull the same trick here - "in compensation we'll give you
challenging work and awesome problems to solve, instead of top salary and
other benefits and shares are exhausted or we stopped giving that away"?

The last bit was more of a careless rant.. Once burnt fingers....blah blah.

Cool names. Good luck!

